# Anthem Receivers



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Got some information on the Anthem Receivers should anyone be interested.
http://www.hemagazine.com/New_Anthem_Receivers

http://www.anthemav.com/new-product-information/mrx-series-preliminary-data-sheet


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

mconner said:


> Got some information on the Anthem Receivers should anyone be interested.
> http://www.hemagazine.com/New_Anthem_Receivers
> 
> http://www.anthemav.com/new-product-information/mrx-series-preliminary-data-sheet


I had no idea Anthem built receivers too, i'm gonna have too take a look. Thanks for the info. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Cosmetics are awesome, along with specs but the price hurts a little.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I wondered about these units. Paradigm has a link on their home page to the anthem website. Also, if you look closely, there are Anthem amps in the speaker lifestyle photos.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Toby Jack said:


> I wondered about these units. Paradigm has a link on their home page to the anthem website. Also, if you look closely, there are Anthem amps in the speaker lifestyle photos.


That's because they are the same company.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I guess that makes a lot of sense then doesn't it?:doh:


----------

